# une fille de mes amies



## joraa

Salut. Dans cette phrase:

«Alors pour me refuser aux tentations de la solitude, j’allai voir une fille de mes amies»

«une fille de mes amies» ça veut dire que la personage va voir «une de ses amies» ou «une enfant de ses amies»?

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

En principe, une fille qui était au nombre de mes amies, une fille qui figurait parmi mes amies.
Mais il faut reconnaître que la formule pourrait être ambiguë.


----------



## joraa

Merci.


----------



## iuytr

Si on voulait parler d'une enfant d'une amie, on aurait dit : j'allais voir la fille d'une de mes amies ou une des filles d'une amie. Ici , c'est clairement l'explication de Bezoard.


----------



## Bezoard

À moins qu'un couple d'amies lesbiennes ait plusieurs filles et que j'aille voir l'une d'elles !


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> Ici , c'est clairement l'explication de Bezoard.


Je ne dirais certainement pas « clairement ». C'est justement l'autre sens que j'ai compris à la première lecture…


----------



## Bezoard

C'est pourtant la formule classique : _un médecin de mes amis_ =_ un ami médecin_ plutôt que _le médecin de mes amis._


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes. Mais dans ce cas on dirait tout simplement _une de mes amies_, non ? Je ne dis certainement pas que cette interprétation-là n'est pas possible, mais je trouve ce tour-là plutôt inattendu dans ce cas car je ne vois aucune raison de préciser _fille_ si on sait déjà que c'est une ami*e* ? (Alors que si on dit _un médecin de mes amis_, on précise que cet ami est médecin ; on donne une information supplémentaire.)


----------



## Philippides

Par cette expression, il me semble que l'auteur dévalorise cette fille. Elle n'est qu'une parmi les amies qu'il peut voir pour ne pas rester seul


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Mais dans ce cas on dirait tout simplement _une de mes amies_, non ?


Oui, enfin non, enfin comparons ce qui est comparable, dans ce cas on dirait _un de mes amis médecins (_ou_ , médecin)_, mais ce n’est pas la même structure, pas la même musique, pas le même registre.

Si on veut utiliser _un(e) X de mes ami(e)s_, on est bien obligé de mettre _fille_ en l’occurrence, si la personne n’est pas caractérisée par autre chose que son sexe (et son âge). De même, on trouvera des _femme de mes amies__, _des _homme de mes amis_.



Philippides said:


> Par cette expression, il me semble que l'auteur dévalorise cette fille.


Je ne suis pas bien sûre de ça. Je vois plutôt ici une construction un peu désuète (je ne sais pas à quel registre elle appartenait quand elle ne l'était pas, désuète) et qui me parait à présent un peu littéraire, éventuellement ampoulée.


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, dès la première lecture, il s'agit d'une _fille _qui exerce le plus vieux métier du monde (une fille se dit péjorativement d'une prostituée, voir FILLE : Définition de FILLE C.2.a) et que le narrateur _compte parmi ses amies_. Le contexte est assez explicite : « Pour me refuser aux tentations (= pour ne pas tomber dans les tentations) de la solitude », le narrateur recourt aux services de cette _fille_. S'ensuit une scène charnelle : René Crevel

P.S. Et bienvenu(e) sur le forum, au fait, @joraa.


----------



## k@t

Ah oui, avec le contexte, c’est sûr que ça ne fait aucun doute (enfin quasiment aucun) que la personne n’est pas caractérisée par son sexe ni son âge, mais bien par son métier ! Dès lors, l’interprétation n'est plus guère ambiguë.


----------



## joraa

Merci.

Oui, le contexte c'est assez explicite, mais je voulais entrendre comme Crevel avait écrit ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Pour moi, dès la première lecture, il s'agit d'une _fille _qui exerce le plus vieux métier du monde (une fille se dit péjorativement d'une prostituée, voir FILLE : Définition de FILLE C.2.a)


Dans ce cas l'affaire est en effet entendue et ce sens particulier de _fille_ justifie le fait de dire _une fille de mes amies_, sur le modèle de _un médecin de mes amis_.

(Mais je maintiens que je trouverais vraiment curieux de dire _une fille de mes amies_ dans le sens _une de mes amies_, car on ne précise rien de plus que ce que dit déjà _amie_ en ajoutant _fille_. Ce serait recourir à un tour inutilement alambiqué.)


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> (Mais je maintiens que je trouverais vraiment curieux de dire _une fille de mes amies_ dans le sens _une de mes amies_, car on ne précise rien de plus que ce que dit déjà _amie_ en ajoutant _fille_. Ce serait recourir à un tour inutilement alambiqué.)


Encore une fois, c’est une question de structure et de choix stylistique. On voit sur ce _*ngram *_que cette formulation a connu son heure de gloire dans la première moitié du XIXe et que _un homme de mes amis_ et _une femme de mes amies_ – qui selon votre logique ne devraient guère se rencontrer – y ont la part belle. Après, on peut trouver la formule alambiquée (voire inutilement alambiquée), mais pas plus ou pas moins que quand le SN de tête réfère à une fonction, une profession.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour changer, vous me parlez d'autres exemples…  Je vous parle moi spécifiquement de _une *fille* de mes amies_, dont je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais dit que le tour n'était pas possible dans ce sens-là ; seulement que je le trouvais inutilement alambiqué et à mon sens inattendu – et là je précise – dans un texte contemporain.

On notera quoi qu'il en soit que l'expression _une fille des mes amies_ ne retourne aucun résultat dans ngram.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> vous me parlez d'autres exemples…


D’autres exemples similaires. Euh, ben oui, ça s’appelle un raisonnement. Ce qui est vrai pour _fille_ : _fille _n’ajoute rien à _amie _et est donc inutile, l’est également pour _femme _+_ amie _et_ homme _+_ ami_. Or les occurrences que produisent ces deux termes invalident votre argument. Enfin, montrent que l’usage n’est pas en accord avec votre sentiment.


----------



## joe12345

Nanon said:


> Pour moi, dès la première lecture, il s'agit d'une _fille _qui exerce le plus vieux métier du monde (une fille se dit péjorativement d'une prostituée, voir FILLE : Définition de FILLE C.2.a) et que le narrateur _compte parmi ses amies_. Le contexte est assez explicite : « Pour me refuser aux tentations (= pour ne pas tomber dans les tentations) de la solitude », le narrateur recourt aux services de cette _fille_. S'ensuit une scène charnelle : René Crevel
> 
> P.S. Et bienvenu(e) sur le forum, au fait, @joraa.


C'est bien possible, mais si les prostituées ont souvent un "protecteur", elles ont en revanche rarement des copains masculins.  L'âge du narrateur serait une donnée déterminante pour le sens à donner à "fille de mes amies" !


----------



## Philippides

joe12345 said:


> C'est bien possible, mais si les prostituées ont souvent un "protecteur", elles ont en revanche rarement des copains masculins.  L'âge du narrateur serait une donnée déterminante pour le sens à donner à "fille de mes amies" !


J'ai lu ce texte comme étant du 19e siècle. Il s'agit alors des "bonnes amies" du narrateur, de celles qu'il "fréquente", bref des prostitués ou demi-mondaines qu'il à l'habitude de visiter.


----------



## Nanon

Le texte est du début du XXe siècle : 1924. Crevel est né en 1900. On suppose que le narrateur est jeune car le style est autobiographique. 
Toutefois, ce ne sont pas ces données mais bien l'_usage des déterminants_ qui me conduit à dire qu'_une fille de mes amies_ n'est ni _une de mes amies_, ni _la fille d'une de mes amies,_ ni_ la fille (l'enfant) d'un couple de femmes amies du narrateur_, ni même _l'une de celles-ci_ (à supposer que les amies aient plusieurs filles).


----------



## SergueiL

Je crois que pour le narrateur, le fait de coucher avec une prostituée n'empêche pas de la considérer comme une amie. 
Une autre idée de la prostitution, une autre idée de l'amitié et je trouve finalement cela assez caractéristique du Paris de l'entre-deux-guerres. Ou de l'image que je m'en fais.


----------



## k@t

@Nanon
Autant je te suis sur les trois derniers points, autant je ne vois pas bien pourquoi tu rejettes _une fille de mes amies = une de mes amies_ sur le critère des déterminants.


----------



## Nanon

@k@t : je ne rejette pas exactement _une de mes amies_, mais il ne s'agit pas de _n'importe quelle de mes amies_ .


----------



## k@t

Oui, mais si je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire, tu rejettes _fille_ dans son acception « non prostituée » ?
Autrement dit en raison des déterminants, tu n’acceptes pas _une meuf de mes amies_ ?


----------



## Nanon

Non, au contraire, j'accepte _une gamine, une meuf, une gonzesse, une nana, une prof, une fliquesse, une tueuse à gages... de mes amies_ : je dis que cette amie appartient à l'ensemble de mes amies mais qu'elle porte aussi une autre marque distinctive. Pour tomber d'accord, disons qu'elle _n'est pas seulement_ une de mes amies.

Et dans la phrase de Crevel en particulier, je ne vois pas comment la _fille _pourrait être autre chose qu'une _marchande d'amour_. Mais ça, c'est le contexte qui l'indique.


----------



## joe12345

On se croirait dans le film _Irma la Douce_... un style de respectueuse qui a disparu depuis bien longtemps...


----------



## k@t

Argh, Nanon, je ne comprends pas. 
Je ne vois pas la différence entre _une fille de mes amies_ et _une meuf / une nana / une gonzesse de mes amies _qui pour moi sont tous synonymes (au registre près - et pour _fille _en plus éventuellement une indication d'âge ou de statut matrimonial, mais ça n'a rien d'obligatoire : cf. les "soirées entre filles" "entre garçons", où les protagonistes sont tout à fait adultes et pas forcément célibataires) de _une de mes amies_ ; contrairement à _fliquesse, prof, tueuse à gage ou fille-prostituée_ qui en effet ajoutent une information supplémentaire. Bah ce n’est pas grave.


----------

